
The trip to federal prison from court to your new bed (2004) - omnibrain
http://www.prisontalk.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-48879.html
======
dobbsbob
One punishment BOP uses is Con-air for weeks at a time or "diesel therapy".
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_therapy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_therapy)

CIA Whistleblower John Kiriakou was threatened with permanent con-air for
complaining to the press about prison conditions.
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/1018653-john-
kiriako...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/1018653-john-kiriakou-
letter-from-loretto-february-10-2014.html)

Living shackled on a plane or bus transferred from prison to prison for years
sounds like a nightmare

~~~
darksim905
That sounds very brutal in it's own right. Does it actually accomplish
anything other than wasting our tax paying money, though?

~~~
ufmace
Going by the letter he linked, it sounds like it would make it much harder for
the prisoner to contact and interact with lawyers, family, etc. You normally
can't sent or receive letters or phone calls while in transit, since it would
be a pain to organize and transit is normally short. If they could keep
somebody perpetually in transit, though, he would tend to be isolated.

On the other hand, this sounds like a higher-profile prisoner with access to
good legal representation. I would think that, if they actually tried to do
that, the prisoners' lawyer would figure it out eventually, and a court would
most likely take a dim view of such a practice.

I'm not sure if they've ever actually done that, though. It sounds like they
might have kept some problem inmates tied up in pointless transit maybe for a
week or three. Doing it perpetually sounded more like speculation than
something they've actually done, or could realistically pull off.

~~~
spacemanmatt
You greatly overestimate the care one judge can muster about the prison
system. They are complicit at best, and we have already seen a couple judges
convicted for sending innocent 'customers' to private prisons in which they
held stock on from which they received kickbacks.

~~~
tptacek
There was the famous PA "kids-for-cash" scheme. What's the other case?

~~~
thaumaturgy
There were two judges convicted in that case.

~~~
tptacek
A-ha. Thank you.

------
chatmasta
That is seriously medieval. I cannot believe that people in 21st century
western civilization are subjected to this sort of torture, by the hands of
private contractors no less.

The emphasis on retribution over rehabilitation is a serious problem in modern
society. Unfortunately the victims of an often over zealous justice system are
granted a severely muted and underrepresented voice. The people most motivated
to change the system are unable to do so. I'm glad that a forum like
Prisontalk exists to give them some semblance of a voice. It seems like if
this system is going to change, somebody else is going to have to step up to
the plate and take charge of changing it. Hopefully the internet will help to
disseminate stories like this to the public and motivate people to push for
change in what is a seriously backwards prison system.

America should be ashamed.

Edit: I post a lot of unpopular opinions... I sure didn't expect this one to
get downvoted!

~~~
skwirl
Did I miss a paragraph in there that involved torture? What specifically are
you referring to?

~~~
zorpner
Try to define torture in an abstract way that includes the things you think of
as torture (whips, the rack, waterboarding, cramped isolation, et cetera) and
excludes this. You won't find it easy.

~~~
skwirl
What is "this?"

------
ufmace
I've been watching Orange is the new Black lately, and the Con-Air scene was
pretty similar to their description. Sounds like it's true that you really
don't want to use the bathroom there, doubly so if you're a girl. And that
they really don't want to take your cuffs off for any reason. And the guards
all act like everybody there is planning to pull a Con-Air movie style
hijacking, and so will not tell you anything or talk in any way that isn't
strictly required.

------
kashkhan
It's awful that such a medieval correction system exists in any civilization.

~~~
spacemanmatt
-correction

------
archildress
Really intrigued by the community this links to. I guess there is a bulletin
board for everything.

~~~
pigDisgusting
...or perhaps it's an astro-turfed propaganda campaign inspired by "scared
straight" programs.</tinfoil-hat> But still, don't take everything posted on
the internet at face value.

------
ianbicking
They referred to some prisoners being "blackboxed"... any definition of that?

~~~
ben1040
It means their handcuffs are fitted with one of these covers:

[http://www.handcuffwarehouse.com/cs5thmoblbox.html](http://www.handcuffwarehouse.com/cs5thmoblbox.html)

It covers the key holes to prevent tampering attempts, and it looks like it'd
also increase the rigidity of the handcuffs (versus just the chain), further
restricting movement.

------
zaroth
Apparently having a page like this in your browser history is great for
prosecutors looking to establish mens rea (criminal intent).

[1] -
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/07/web_activity_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/07/web_activity_us.html)

------
judk
Is there a website where I can pop in a URL and get the page rendered with
word wrapping and line length less than 1000 pixels?

Readability as a service?

~~~
ceejayoz
Option 1.
[https://www.readability.com/bookmarklets](https://www.readability.com/bookmarklets)

Option 2. Resize your browser window.

~~~
judk
These options are not available on mobile devices.

~~~
ceejayoz
So use their mobile app.
[https://www.readability.com/](https://www.readability.com/)

------
seesomesense
They kill, rape, torture children and women and then complain that they are
transported in high security conditions ?

Wow.

~~~
coldtea
You might end up in a prison at any time.

It could be just from a misunderstanding and wrongful targeting -- like it has
happening to tons of people, including "respectable white people".

Or you could have a party and one of your friends has some marijuana in his
pocket and you all end up in jail.

Or you could fall behind your taxes or whatever.

The idea that all prisoners are killers and rapists shows one has absolutely
no idea about prisons and probably society in general.

~~~
spiritplumber
Pretty much this... and it's been a common problem through the ages; even That
Jesus treats being in prison as something that can happen to people, rather
than something they deserve.

In my case, any serious attempt to jail me unjustly would eventually bankrupt
the state just from having to keep patching holes in jail, but even so, we
need something better than "oh, you have the <criminal> tag in your life?
Consider all good things over".

